# Ive joined the crowd!



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well you guys finally did it, I've joined your crowd, congratulations... (insert slow clap now)...good job.

:lol: Lol, for the past ever, I never really liked goat milk, always drank cows milk.
Well today, I was taking milk out if the fridge to fill bottles for the baby goats, and we were out of cows milk...so I took a sip, low and behold I like goat milk now! 

Maybe it was because I was trying individual does milk back then, but for the animals I just dump it all in the same jug? The mixture of it all combined?
I do have different does now than I had back then, but it's all the same bloodlines...:chin:onder:
Hmmm, but yes, I do like it now! You guys win


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

WHAT!?!? How does one raise dairy goats and dislike goat dairy??

Well, I'm glad you are now one with this page! :ROFL: It must have been some kind of problem with your goats' milk before. Plenty of threads to read through on that one...


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

YOU'VE HAD GOATS FOR 20+ YEARS AND YOU HAVENT BEEN DRINKING IT?  WELL I WAS JUST AS BAD UNTILL I TRIED NIGERIAN MILK, BUT ALPINE IS GREAT TOO!! I DONT KNOW WHAT EVERYBODY WAS DRINKING 20 YEARS AGO BUT IT SURE WASNT ALPINE OR ND MILK.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I know I know, it's crazy to have had goats this long and never really like it. 
But it was never a "problem" with the milk, it was always clean, does are still fed the same as back then, nothing changed.
But I think I figured it out! I was only tasting pasteurized milk then, not raw. Today I tasted it raw, and it tasted just like cows milk.
So I think "cooking" the milk was my problem with it back then. Because pasteurizing the milk makes me absolutely nauseous with the smell, I hate the smell of it when pasteurizing.
But raw is SO much better!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard the raw milk truck, Lacie. :goattruck:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I HATE pastuerized goat milk!!! Raw is SOOOO much better!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, y'all stop teasing me! I have to pasteurize until I can test for cae since my husband has an autoimmune disorder 


Shhhhh....I do have some raw sometimes for myself


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome to the dark side of raw milk drinking... Yum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:welcome:

lol!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> :welcome:
> 
> lol!


:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

:wave:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

That sure is the problem. Pasteurized milk is eww. Be it cow or goat in my opinion. Congrats on coming to the dark side.


----------

